# Oils or butters for psoriasis



## CraftyRedhead (Dec 22, 2014)

Warning, this is long!
My mom has had psoriasis her whole life, so my whole life I've watched her try different products to fight/fix it. I've been working on dead sea salt scrubs and soaps, but none have really done any better (or worse) than the expensive stuff she finds. At least mine is cheaper, lol.
So I've been selling whipped shea butter sugar scrubs for a while, and recently she heard me say I use mine on my legs after I shave and it makes them super soft. She used my scrub every day for 3 weeks and she has dramatic improvement, only on her legs where she's been applying it. We had no idea this would be the thing that helped her. So now I'm wondering if I could alter my current recipe to help her psoriasis more than I already have. My current recipe is simple, it's just shea, sugar, olive and grapeseed oils. Have any of you found any specific oil or butter to help clear up or prevent break outs?


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah, salt really isn't the best thing for psoriasis. Neem oils smells really bad but is supposed to be really good for skin conditions, maybe a little bit in a shea based body butter would help some.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 22, 2014)

I often add vitamin E to my body butter as an antioxidant, but it is supposed to be very good for skin as well, isn't it?


----------



## CraftyRedhead (Dec 22, 2014)

I know that salts are drying, but every thing I look up for psoriasis relief talks about dead sea salt being the miracle ingredient. I know DSS is quite different from regular salts, which is why we've been trying different recipes of different products to help. Honestly I was shocked when she said she saw ANY improvement at all from the sugar and shea!


----------



## Saponista (Dec 23, 2014)

My husband suffers quite badly with psoriasis and the only thing that really has any effect for him is steroid cream prescribed by the doctor


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 24, 2014)

Yeah, no soap/butter/oil is going to be a miracle cure for psoriasis but some products may help with the irritation or at least not cause it to flair up like commercial products can.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Dec 24, 2014)

CraftyRedhead said:


> Warning, this is long!
> My mom has had psoriasis her whole life, so my whole life I've watched her try different products to fight/fix it. I've been working on dead sea salt scrubs and soaps, but none have really done any better (or worse) than the expensive stuff she finds. At least mine is cheaper, lol.
> So I've been selling whipped shea butter sugar scrubs for a while, and recently she heard me say I use mine on my legs after I shave and it makes them super soft. She used my scrub every day for 3 weeks and she has dramatic improvement, only on her legs where she's been applying it. We had no idea this would be the thing that helped her. So now I'm wondering if I could alter my current recipe to help her psoriasis more than I already have. My current recipe is simple, it's just shea, sugar, olive and grapeseed oils. Have any of you found any specific oil or butter to help clear up or prevent break outs?



I don't know anyone with psoriasis and have done no testing (my disclaimer).  I have read that pore clogging can cause outbreaks.  If that is the case you may want to make a blend with a low "comedogenic" rating -- which just means it won't clog pores.  Here is a website listing oils and their rating "beneficialbotanicals.com".  Hope this helps some!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 24, 2014)

Earthen_Step said:


> I don't know anyone with psoriasis and have done no testing (my disclaimer).  I have read that pore clogging can cause outbreaks.  If that is the case you may want to make a blend with a low "comedogenic" rating -- which just means it won't clog pores.  Here is a website listing oils and their rating "beneficialbotanicals.com".  Hope this helps some!



Nice link, thanks. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Earthen_Step (Dec 24, 2014)

JustBeachy said:


> Nice link, thanks.
> 
> Merry Christmas



Your very welcome and merry Christmas to you to!

Here is another bookmark I found that is related.  Some overlap, but some added info.
http://www.sageskincare.com/Articles.asp?ID=255


----------



## CraftyRedhead (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks guys! I figured I might as well see if anyone had stumbled upon something


----------



## Lindy (Dec 24, 2014)

I make a pine tar hair and body shampoo that my psoriasis customers (I have 3) swear by.  I use tallow, lanolin, egg, pine tar, shea butter and olive oil.  Keep the pine tar low - like 3%.


----------



## Binky (Dec 25, 2014)

My mom has it in her scalp and sometimes it drives her batty.    What really helped her was organic coconut oil, jojoba oil, and vitamin e oil mixed with rosemary, lemon, tea tree, ylang ylang, peppermint, an benzoin essential oils.  She puts it in the big scales that crop up, leaves it on while she sleeps and washes it out in the morning.  Also a while ago I bought Organic Cassia Obovata and Bhringraj Powder and now once a month I put it in her hair and let it sit for about an hour.  It really helps plus it give her hair a beautiful ashy blond colour.  I'm sure you could make a thicker paste and put it on the worst spots.  Mix it with some tea tree oil or rosemary.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 25, 2014)

where do you get pine tar?  Lindy?


----------



## Lindy (Dec 26, 2014)

I get it from my farm supply store...


----------

